
New Amazon AWS London Region - Wouter33
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2229584&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTkRaak1qY3dNMlEwWlRJMSIsInQiOiJ5SVwveUxQS0twc2RqdGg5U1FnaVwvNE56SWZYUVdFXC93WWVJRE05S2pPSDRnWmVUSUlxWjdWckdMbWx6Nm1uektOSzF1RnFRVFVLQnhUNlVDVmY5ckU5Rk9yRzNQWHFGQVI3RGRHRDlWODNlZHVYTUdiZ21kYkhMeUdhdkp4TExscSJ9
======
LukasRos
That's another win for AWS; even if developers just want "plain" servers but
need a geographically distributed setup AWS provides the most data centers
offered by a single vendor.

